# Bacon Explosion



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM bacon..... 

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html?no_interstitial


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Check out Maxim magazine's bacon porn segment. Yum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can feel my arteries hardening by just looking at it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shouldn't this be on the "Things that make you go EEWWWWW!!!!" thread?


5000 calories and 500 grams of fat - OH...MY...GOD!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds yummy to me.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This was on CNN this morning!

The only way to make bacon better is to wrap it in bacon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

bacon, bacon, BACON!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I may need to check with the Dr. on this one, but I think it might be on my list of things I can't eat after my gastric bypass. lol


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yummy...

Heres another one for ya

http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/bbq/burgers/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Suddenly I feel a pain in my chest...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know these things are going to be showing up at Burning Man this year... bacon is practically a religion there...

I want.... ooooh.... I can't feel my left arm.... the crushing pain.... must.... have... bacon....


----------

